# Problem mit Mounten einer Festplatte



## Timo Rickert (11. April 2005)

Hallo !
  Ich habe ein Problem:

 Mir ist bei deinem Server die Systemplattte kaputt gegangen. Also habe ich eine neue Platte gekauft und Suse Linux 9.2 installiert. danach habe ich mit "mount /dev/hdd1 /Verzeichnis" die Datenplatte gemountet.(bis hier hin alles ok) wenn ich nun aber auf die Datenplatte zugreifen will und z.B. einen Ordner kopieren möchte werden nicht alle Dateien aus diesem Ordner kopiert da kommt dann einen Input/Output fehler. Was kann der Fehler sein? Außerdem werden die Umlaute nicht richtig dagestellt!

  Gruß Timo


----------

